# Training Horns?



## ladyfarmer10 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a Texas DAll ram,he has a nice set of horns,ecept one is growing to close to hia jaw.I have read you can train or file the horns,does anyone know how to do this,or what would be the best thing to do,the horn is just touching the hair right now.
Thanks


----------



## nsanywhere (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know about training them, but my little guy has a horn growing in the wrong direction, aiming for the back of his head. We trimmed off a little bit a few months ago, about 1.5"  We used picture wire to cut the horn and voila. My vet said you do have to be careful not to cut off too much or it will bleed profusely, like the quick of nail.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TeamChaos (Sep 15, 2011)

No advice, just commiseration. I've been cutting our jacob girl's horn back and I'm contemplating putting a block or sponge in to push it away from her face.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 15, 2011)

x
"


----------

